# Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec: Comments



## laraching (9 Sep 2006)

I've just ordered the Ford S-Max 6-Speed 1.8TDCi Zetec last July and I've already made a deposit of 2,500 euro, the dealer said it will arrive for the next 3 months which is October, and that's the perfect time for me to get the car. But after reading some of the post regarding "better to buy a car on the month of January rather than middle of the year because its only few months away then it's already 1 year difference on the plate".

Is it possible to ask the dealer if I could get it on January so that it will be '07? Even if the car arrive on October? Do you think they could wait that long? I haven't tried to ask them yet, but I was thinking it might be a silly question.

Ford S-Max is only being launched last June 2006, does this make the depreciation value between getting it on October '06 and January '07 after 2 or 3 years? Is there any bad review for this car?

Any suggestion would be a great help. Thanks


----------



## RS2K (10 Sep 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*

Tell the dealer you don't want the car until Jan. Having an 06 plate on it will make it less valuable down the line.

Have a look at Honest John and Parkers for reviews.

Make sure you specify the optional pair of seats. A 7 seater will hold it's value better.

I haven't driven an S-Max, but the Zetec spec. and that 1.8 TDCI engine are the best choices. The press like the model, which is encouraging. 

I wouldn't have bothered with an optional 6 speed box however. 5 is enough with a torquey diesel engine imho. It's also a nice bit cheaper.

Good luck with it.


----------



## laraching (10 Sep 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*

Thank you for the reply RS2K. Yes, it is a 7 seater the one I've ordered, also it has leather seats (factory fitted) that's why it takes 3 months to arrive.

Ok I will ask the dealer. Do you think it's reasonable enough just to tell them I won't need it until January?

Which one makes a big cotribution for the depreciation value, the mileage or the year?

Thanks again.


----------



## tosullivan (10 Sep 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*

you might be lucky and it might be late....last time I ordered a car for Jan, I went in to the dealer in Sep and they told me I was too early to order and to come back in end Oct which would be plenty time. Car arrived in March...

you can only ask...


----------



## RS2K (10 Sep 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*



laraching said:


> Thank you for the reply RS2K. Yes, it is a 7 seater the one I've ordered, also it has leather seats (factory fitted) that's why it takes 3 months to arrive.
> 
> Ok I will ask the dealer. Do you think it's reasonable enough just to tell them I won't need it until January?
> 
> ...



It's entirely reasonable to delay delivery and registration. Don't take any nonesense from the dealer either. If he acts up ask for your money back and simply go to another Ford dealer. They reckon 50% the years of new cars are sold before the end of March, so a late year order is unusual.

Depreciation wise I'd imagine the year is the biggest factor. A diesel MPV will takes miles in it's stride (within reason).

3 months is about normal for a "custom" order. 

Avoid black leather btw. In an MPV with big windows the seats will get very hot when it's sunny.


----------



## Purple (11 Sep 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*

Do remember that the dealer has to store the car and there is a real cost for them for doing that but a well specked S-Max with leather seats will go down well in their show room so I can't see them having a problem with keeping it.


----------



## laraching (12 Sep 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*



RS2K said:


> Avoid black leather btw. In an MPV with big windows the seats will get very hot when it's sunny.


 
RS2K, just being curious, what is with Black leather compare with any other color? I've got dark blue leather with it. In which unfortunately i haven't seen the actual color any way, because its in the brochure. 

Thank you very for all of you who replied. I really appreciate your comments/opinions.


----------



## NHG (12 Sep 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*

I had to order my Rav 4 Sol in mid August for January 07 delivery and even then I have not been guaranteed a Jan delivery.  The Dealer will have your car to display as you said earlier and even if you had to pay some of the money upfront (you would have been paying in full anyway if it was reg 06) would'nt you gain more when you go to re-sale with an 07 reg instead of an 06.


----------



## tosullivan (12 Sep 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*



RS2K said:


> Avoid black leather btw. In an MPV with big windows the seats will get very hot when it's sunny.


I'm sure the zetec has aircon which will be ok.  I've had black leather in my car for 6yrs with no air con and its not so bad...its the only colour leather to have imo


----------



## RS2K (13 Sep 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*



laraching said:


> RS2K, just being curious, what is with Black leather compare with any other color? I've got dark blue leather with it. In which unfortunately i haven't seen the actual color any way, because its in the brochure.
> 
> Thank you very for all of you who replied. I really appreciate your comments/opinions.




Black leather in particular tends to get very hot in the sun.

This problem is made worse in a biggish MPV with lots of glass. It turns into a bit of a greenhouse.

You will have a/c to cool things down (I think all S-Max have it as standard), but this will take a minute or two to kick in.


----------



## acannydoitji (8 Oct 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*

Clarkson reviewed the S-Max a few weeks back in the Sunday Times & gave it a major thumbs-up.  I'm in the market for an MPV at the moment and am giving serious consideration to it, although can't justify a new one!


----------



## RS2K (8 Oct 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*

It's very new so there will be no used examples available as yet.


----------



## laraching (12 Oct 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*

Thank you all for all the replies. I got it now. I've collected it last monday the 9th Oct. It's nice to drive. I thought the time I test drive the demo car 4 months ago, that the steering is hard, but when i got the car, it is fine. Space is big. especially the leg room in front.


----------



## RS2K (12 Oct 2006)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec*

Best of luck with it. Odd time of year to take delivery of a new car however.


----------



## JAM (20 Feb 2007)

*Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Hi guys, you helped me out last year when I was thinking about trading up my Fiat Brava, I bought a Peugeot 207 and absolutely love it.
We are now thinking of changing hubbys car. We have a 2 year old and another on the way. We would sometimes have family from the UK come over, so our thinking at the moment is to get a 7 seater, but one that is mainly used as a 5 seater. We trawled a few show rooms at the weekend,and the one I have fallen in love with is the Ford S-Max. I have read good reviews.
If anybody has one, what do they think of them?
My hubby had one question after we came away that we weren't sure of, the third row seats, if you fold them down, do they fold flat into the floor or not?
Thanks for anything you can tell me.
Jam


----------



## DeBarr (20 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Hi JAM

The S-MAX is a nice looking motor for an MPV. The rear seats fold flat so you should be ok on that. 

There are a lot of other options out there in the 7 seater range worth looking at. We have the Toyota Corolla Verso and with 3 kids in various stages of car seat (carry tot, booster seat and full child seat)we still find we have loads of room and they all fit comfortably in the second row of seats. The only slight drawback is that if all 7 seats are up then the boot is quite small. 

The S-Max is a bit bigger than both of the above and is more expensive plus the third row of seats are an "optional" extra which again adds to the price.

DeBarr


----------



## RS2K (20 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

S-Max is much bigger than a Corolla Verso. 

7 seater diesel versions will resell very well.

The 1.8 TDCI Zetec is the best all rounder I reckon. 


p.s. It doesn't come with a spare wheel.


----------



## JAM (20 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Thanks, 
It seems a lot of the MPV's now don't come with spare wheels we found out, but that there is some foam system they use instead to get you sorted until you get to the garage. Whether it was jsut a bit of sales patter, but the Ford guy was saying that is because it is thought that the main drivers of these cars will be people like myself, women with kids, and to try and jack up a car that big would be pretty difficult, and also the foam thing can be done very quickly which means you can get going again quickly, which is good for safety and sanity when you have kids!

We looked at the Grand Scenic, Citreon C4 Picasso and Kia Carens as well, but the S-Max was the one I liked the most, naturally it is the most expensive but when would a woman go for the cheapest option!


----------



## RS2K (20 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

I don't like the idea of tyre weld. It is increasingly common however.

You are right though that a big mpv would take a lot of lifting.


----------



## DeBarr (20 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

I agree with RS2K the S-MAx is bigger.

It sits somewhere between your traditional "mini-MPV" (Opel Zafira, Corolla Verso etc) and the full-size variant (Ford Galaxy). 

Even though it looks great I still think it might be expensive to just have occasional use of 7 seats (especially when it is sold as a base 5 seat model and the back row seats are €700 euro extra + ).


----------



## lissard (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

I have an S-MAX LX 1.8 TDCi and am very pleased with it so far. I guess if you were to take one stand-out feature of the car versus its competitors it would be its drivability. It's a blast to drive and that is not what you would ever expect from a pretty large MPV. My prevous two cars were a Mondeo and a Focus and I would say the S-max is not far off either of these for road holding and comfort. The 1.8 TDCi engine is a far better engine than the equivalent 1.8 petrol that is the base engine on the Mondeo - quite surprising, I had initially expected the diesel to be more sluggish. The fuel economy is very impressive for the size of the thing - on an urban cycle we are getting about 45-50mpg. On longer trips I think it comes in around 55 mpg.

As for the seating the 3rd row fold fullys into the floor giving you an 800 litre boot - if you fold the 2nd row you get an absolutely enormous load space. I recently fitted a wardrobe in the back with no bother. With all the rows up I think the bootspace is about 250L which is comparable to a Focus or an Astra. The extra cost for the 3rd row is a bit cheeky of Ford if you ask me - I can't imagine there is a single S-MAX in this country that does not have them fitted. It's the whole point of an MPV after all.

As RS2K mentioned it is a big car - the difference between it and the new Galaxy is only 10cm in length and a higher roofline for the back seats. I thnk it might actually be bigger that the outgoing Galaxy. If you were to line it up side by side with a Zafira the size difference is quite noticable. The design of the car plays a bit of an optical illusion when you look at it head on - it seems smaller than it really is. Despite the size I have not found it particularly difficult to park - there are two huge wing mirrors that help a lot here.

Finally the snags - if you check out the various user reviews online you will see that there are a number of teething problems with this model - it's only in production since June. The one we bought was a used rental car (5000km) and it had a problem with the heater. It was covered by warranty and was fixed within a week. I'd imagine that these gremlins are now out of the system as production has ramped.


----------



## JAM (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Thanks Lissard for your really informative post, it was very helpful.
Hopefully now I can persuade hubby it will be worth the money!


----------



## tosullivan (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

The S-Max has to be the nicest MPV on the market at the moment.  If there were any 2yr old 1.8TDCi Zetecs out there I would have one now, but we just opted for a '05 Verso 2.0D instead.  The Verso wouldn't be as big as the S-Max, but like yourself, we only have 2 and its plenty space.  The fold away seats will only get used on very limited occasions.
Plus, I can sit comfortably in the middle seat between the 2 child seats without feeling cramped.

At least Ford are giving the option of purchasing the car as a 5 seater.  I always felt that I would never need a 7 seater but wanted the practicality of one, so would have liked to not to pay the premium of having them.

Forget all the rest....thet S-Max looks like a good choice


----------



## HighFlier (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

The s max is great if you only use the last two seats occasionally. For frequent use there is no space or comfort. For 3k more a Galaxy would be a better option if you intend to carry more than 5 people regularly. Also in 5 seat mode the load carrying capacity of the Galaxy in the rear is absolutely huge.


----------



## corker (27 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Hi there 

I have got a new ford smax since January and have had a few problems but were sorted promptly. The latest problem is that if you miss start the car, ie just turn the car half by accident, the car shakes like the engine is going to fall out of it, I have been back to the ford dealers and they have told me there is nothing to worry about, even though the mechanic nearly died when he heard it. But has anyone else the same problem.

Also in my husbands kindness he helped a man in distress last nite and used the tyre inflation canister to blow up someones tyre which he thought would only cost €10 to replace,but apparently the canister is €50, some thing on the compressor has to be replaced costing €17 (i think he said it is a pipe), and if it was our car had the puncture i would have to have got a new tyre costing €75 / €80. So for the price of a puncure normally max €15, this would have cost me €107. 

We have contacted Ford Irl about this and have been told its the eurpoean system and therefore its not there probelm, but I think this would have been nice to have been told this when we bought it would have seriously thought twice about it..

Just wondering is anybody else having a bit of trouble with the Smax...


----------



## notaknowital (27 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

take a look at Citroen C4 Picasso 7 Seater.It is definitely better than the verso or Scenic but not to familiar with S-Max.


----------



## lissard (27 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Corker, I think you might be understating the price of a replacement tyre - it will put you back at least €120. The S-MAX does not come with a spare wheel or indeed a jack (supposedly to save space). The compressor can be used to inflate the wheel- and in the case of a slow puncture you can use the compressor on its own to reinflate the tyre. This should be enough to get you to a garage. The rubber gunk should only be used in case of emergency to my mind. Once you use it the tyre is history. We had a puncture recently and my wife got the AA to tow the car to a local garage. A major pain in the ass - but I reckon the €50 yearly fee for the AA is well worth it in this case.


----------



## RS2K (27 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*



notaknowital said:


> take a look at Citroen C4 Picasso 7 Seater.It is definitely better than the verso or Scenic but not to familiar with S-Max.



S-Max is a different class of car completely.

It's considerably bigger, and it's not a Citroen either


----------



## JAM (27 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Funny to see my thread reborn!
Well, we bit the bullet and have ordered an S-Max, it is ready for collection, just having a few issues with the finance side of it but thats another story. If people do what they should have done a couple of weeks ago when we asked them to we should have it by early next week.!
We went for the 1.8 diesel zetec model. We are really looking forward to getting it now. Hubby was sold on it once he test drove it. I chickened out of test driving it, but will get behind the wheel once we have it.
Thanks for all your comments, and we will take note of that tyre issue.
Hopefully thats it from me for a while regarding cars!
Anybody got advice on introducing a newborn to their big brother - that is our next challenge!


----------



## DeBarr (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Congrats on your imminent arrival, JAM.... and I don't mean the car

Make sure you go and buy seat covers. Our kids like nothing better than putting their feet up after a session in the playground and sometimes they/we forget about taking their shoes off. Also get those heavy duty covers that go under car seats for those dropped lollipops.... they also stop the child car seats marking or scoring the upholstery....

Best of luck!


----------



## Ceist Beag (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

DeBarr, speaking of seat covers, can you recommend anywhere to buy seat covers for a 7 seater? I've checked in car supply shops but can't find anything for a 7 seater.


----------



## DeBarr (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Hi Ceist Beag. 

We got ours from Little People who are based on the Ballyogan Road (not sure  here you are based). They have a website but the car seat covers are not on it ([broken link removed]). All the phone details etc are there. You might want to ring ahead to make sure they have them in stock.

The type of covers we got were:
For each front seat we got a "back protector" type which hangs from the head rest of the front seat - this takes the brunt of the dirt when the kids put their feet up.. It's durable and has pockets etc on the kids side for toys books etc. My wife thinks they were about €14 each
For under the car seat in the second or third row theres a full seat protector which sits on the seat and then the childseat is placed on it. I think about €28 for this one. These are really good for making sure car seats doen't tear or mark the upholstery as well as collecting the dropped lollipops.

They are tailored for individual seats which is invaluable for a 7 seater where each seat is moveable. Last weekend when I tidied out the car I took these out as well and was sooooo glad I got them when I saw how much debris has collected on them - the upholstery was perfect underneath..

Hope the above helps.
DeBarr


----------



## lissard (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

JAM,

Here's my advice on introducing newborns to their older siblings.

1. Get them a little present from "the new baby". We got my daugher a little tea set from her baby sister.

2. Don't be holding the baby when you first introduce the two - it might make the older child jealous. We had the new baby upstairs in a cot and got my daughter run up and have a look herself.

As it turned out it was no big deal - no newborn can compete with a toddler for attention! Anyhow best of luck - hope it all goes well.


----------



## JAM (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Lissard & Debarr, thanks for the good wishes and advice!
I better be careful otherwise I will be thrown off the site for turning it into askaboutbabies.com
I've got a few months to get ready for it, I'd thought of the present thing already, will definitely go with that.
The bonus, if they really don't get on, at least now we will be able to put them in seperate rows in the car!!!
I'll come back in a couple of months and give you a review of the S-Max. Can't wait to get it now!

Thanks again
JAM


----------



## Carpenter (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Another little "tip" with introducing new family members is to make a fuss of your older child, spend "quality" time together.  Carpenter Junior (No. 1) spends time with Daddy on Saturdays: pottering in the garden, shopping (in hardware stores of course!).  It's not about spoiling the older child but about letting them know that they're not forgotten, which can appear that way to them, I'm sure, when the latest arrival inevitably gets so much attention.


----------



## ang1170 (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*



JAM said:


> Lissard & Debarr, thanks for the good wishes and advice!
> I better be careful otherwise I will be thrown off the site for turning it into askaboutbabies.com
> I've got a few months to get ready for it, I'd thought of the present thing already, will definitely go with that.


 
JAM: have you heard of http://www.rollercoaster.ie/

Maybe a bit more appropriate for your last query!

Another tip: brief all visitors (esp. grandparents) to make a big fuss of older child when visiting. Some people are tuned into this, but some will just ignore senior when going gaga over junior. 

We did the present thing too, and also got our eldest to hold the new arrival at first meeting. This was a bit nerve wracking (she was three at the time), but worth it.


----------



## Ceist Beag (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*



DeBarr said:


> Hi Ceist Beag.
> 
> We got ours from Little People who are based on the Ballyogan Road (not sure  here you are based). They have a website but the car seat covers are not on it ([broken link removed]). All the phone details etc are there. You might want to ring ahead to make sure they have them in stock.
> <snip>
> ...



Thanks a million DeBarr, I'll give them a ring so. Sorry, meant to include in my original post, I'm based in Dublin so their location will be handy enough.


----------



## ford jedi (29 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

dont want to be a damp squib but before you all go covering you world safeist cars in seat covers ,most new cars have safety curtains and extra air bag devices built into the seats and the seat covers cancel them out, you will see a small airbag curtin tag on the sides of the seats.if so means no seat covers at all !!!!!!!
all the new fords have them so beware!!


----------



## DeBarr (29 Mar 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Excellent point Ford Jedi. 

The covers I mentioned though are ok with airbags as they don't cover any part of the seat structure other than the upholstery - i.e. they are not the "wrap around" variety. The front ones hang from the front head rest and are affixed with velcro at the end so they only cover the cloth area at the back of the front seat where kids chuck their feet. The one that sits under the car seat is fitted to mould into the seat shape so again it only covers the upholstery and is affixed again with velcro - I guess it's similar to some of those beaded back seat inserts you see from time to time.


----------



## ajapale (21 Aug 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max - any comments?*

Some great S-Max commentary! Any updates some 6 months later?


----------



## galwaytt (21 Aug 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec: Commnts*

Well, for all those on the cusp of doing something, I'm selling my 07 Galaxy Zetec 1.8 Tdci. I love the car, but supposed to be moving to new house on Friday, and so car has to go..........and they're right, it's lovely, drives like a good saloon, not like a van

The 5-speed is better than the 6-speed, suits our road speeds better, too much gear changing on the 6. A colleague has the same car as us, so I have it from him that it is so.

A specc'd up S-Max, esp with leather, and 7 seats, will cost more than a Galaxy, and the Galaxy has a better 'boot'. That's why we bought the Galaxy, we originally looked at the S-Max.

Cars are same weight (2505kg), so no penalty for buying the bigger car.


----------



## RS2K (21 Aug 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec: Commnts*

Blatant advert?


----------



## CrazyWater (22 Aug 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec: Commnts*

We bought a 1.8 TDCi 6 speed Smax LX recently. She was a demo so it came with the integrated bluetooth (class) and alloys. My three year old got a great kick out of telling everyone that the car has a blue tooth LOL. We are delighted with this car and this is coming from someone who thought they would never buy a Ford. Prior to this I've always had Toyotas. Had a Corolla for 12 years. 

However, when it came to a seven seater well I have to hand it to Ford. The smax is much bigger than the verso and I as a 83kg 6 foot male have no problem sitting in the middle seat between two child seats. Also it comes in the 1.8 diesel so its cheaper on the old tax and insurance than the 2l verso. But what really did it was the drive. Once I drove the thing my mind was made up there and then. All I can say is that this car is a a class drive for an MPV. As for the 5 speed vrs the 6 well I've only driven the 6 speed but I love it and dont think I'd go for a the 5 speed version.


----------



## tosullivan (22 Aug 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec: Commnts*

Strange the S-Max doesn't have a spare.  There is one in the Verso located underneath the car at the back.


----------



## CrazyWater (22 Aug 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec: Commnts*



tosullivan said:


> Strange the S-Max doesn't have a spare.  There is one in the Verso located underneath the car at the back.



Yes, got to admit that is one aspect of the car that I am not quite comfortable with.


----------



## ajapale (22 Aug 2007)

The fact that the smax does not have a spare (or a jack) is indeed disconcerting. It doesnt stop them from being a very popular rental car this summer. I expect scores of ex rental smax's coming on the market this autumn. I recon an AA subscription might be a good investment for smax drivers!


----------



## RS2K (23 Aug 2007)

1 year either AA or RAC sub. is included in the Ford purchase deal.


----------



## rumpol (7 Dec 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec: Commnts*



CrazyWater said:


> Yes, got to admit that is one aspect of the car that I am not quite comfortable with.


 


Hi, I just hit this problem with the S-Max not having a spare tyre.  I got the puncture, put in the spray...hence I now need to buy a new tyre but as if this was not bad enough the problem is that, as the tyre size is not common ( I was told only S-Max and Galaxy use it).. not everywhere stocks it...I have tried 3 advance tyre centres, 1 quick fit , plus the ford garage where I bought the car. *None of them have one in stock*. Almost all places can get one for me on Monday except the Ford Garage which will not be able to do it until Tuesday.. All this gives me a great feeling of comfort for the weekend and into the christmas period driving this car. Think long and hard about buying one of these.


----------



## CrazyWater (11 Dec 2007)

Is it a small world? Was having a coffee the other day with a friend who drives a Galaxy and she was tell me of someone she knows who got a puncture and was told that the tyre was non-standard! Do you live in Galway per-chance?

Why not buy from eiretyres.com I need to replace all four soon and plan on using them. A guy in Cloonboo will fit them at €10 per wheel.


----------



## Purple (11 Dec 2007)

*Re: Ford S-Max 1.8TDi Zetec: Commnts*



rumpol said:


> Hi, I just hit this problem with the S-Max not having a spare tyre.  I got the puncture, put in the spray...hence I now need to buy a new tyre but as if this was not bad enough the problem is that, as the tyre size is not common ( I was told only S-Max and Galaxy use it).. not everywhere stocks it...I have tried 3 advance tyre centres, 1 quick fit , plus the ford garage where I bought the car. *None of them have one in stock*. Almost all places can get one for me on Monday except the Ford Garage which will not be able to do it until Tuesday.. All this gives me a great feeling of comfort for the weekend and into the christmas period driving this car. Think long and hard about buying one of these.


Why not just buy a spare and keep it at home?


----------



## lissard (11 Dec 2007)

Might be wrong here, but I think there are different tread patterns for the left and right side of the car. If you propose keeping a spare at home you're going to need 2.


----------



## Purple (11 Dec 2007)

lissard said:


> Might be wrong here, but I think there are different tread patterns for the left and right side of the car. If you propose keeping a spare at home you're going to need 2.



I don't think the car will know the difference 
Seriously, it will keep you going for a few days 'till you can get a proper one.


----------

